

Facebook Group captures a fourth(10,000) of it's intended audience - earlz
http://earlz.net/view/2013/05/15/0435/free-startup-idea-online-yardsales

======
trin_
There is something from ebay at least for germany that does exactly this and
is 100% Free ebay-kleinanzeigen.de and it is VERY popular. The Facebook groups
still exist and are used.

